# Sales/Commission



## EMBROID4UINC (Jul 1, 2008)

I am a homebased embroider/screen printer. I am looking to hire a sales person, I have read other posts for commission rates, but being a smaller business any suggestions on a % amounts. Also, what about a non-compete agreement? Any suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## GAW (Jan 11, 2010)

I would say it all depends on how much profit you make per shirt.

I would do at least 10% of profit......Your sales person probably wont make much at all untill you get launched and have a good amount of sales coming in.


----------



## jbear32 (Dec 8, 2009)

I own a silkscreen printing business in Los Angeles and we pay 10% on net profits per deal thats brought in by outside sales reps, and 20% on larger accounts.


----------



## replicajeremy (Apr 16, 2010)

jbear32 said:


> I own a silkscreen printing business in Los Angeles and we pay 10% on net profits per deal thats brought in by outside sales reps, and 20% on larger accounts.


Hey Jbear,

Do you pay 10% plus a base salary, or just straight commission only?

I also run a small print shop and am printing originals. I'm looking at hiring a sales person on board and am trying to figure out whats a fair amount to pay. I really want to start some one on a commission only basis because I cant afford to pay someone a salary if they arent getting sales through the door.

Thanks for any advice!!


----------

